# Boston Clay Works



## Monty (Jun 28, 2009)

Has anyone tried these or any other kits from Boston Clay Works?
http://polymerclayprojects.com/Themed.htm
If, what is your opinion of the quality of the kit?


----------



## Russianwolf (Jun 28, 2009)

Hey Mannie,
   They look similar to the Zen and Stretch kits with the obvious exception that the caps are engraved. Sounds like they are snap fits for the cap instead of threads or magnets too.

Most of their other kits look like PSI stuff.


----------



## John M (Jun 28, 2009)

I got a couple of those kits off ebay, i have the fishing and skull one.  They are both pretty nice.  I just got them so cant say how durable they are, but the top snaps on pretty nice on both ends, and I have some compliments on them since they can be a little more personal.  I will get some more soon.


----------



## broitblat (Jun 28, 2009)

I've tried the kits. They are smaller than the Zen and built on an 8mm tube.

They're simple and seem faily well made, but I'm not sure I like the looks of them.




 

 

  -Barry


----------



## CSue (Jun 28, 2009)

Is the inside of the cap plastic? colored?


----------



## Robert Taylor (Jun 28, 2009)

i can not speak on those kits. however as customer service goes he has none. i bought slimline kits from him on ebay and sent sent an invoice request asking to include 6 of his new kits(the ones you are inquiring about) got no response. so i paid and received the slimlines in a timely manner. he included a bussiness card with the order so i called 3 times within a week and left messages on his machine(tried during normal bussiness hours) and to this day i have not gotten a return call. that was about a year now so i don't hold much hope. he is a member on this forum also.


----------



## broitblat (Jun 28, 2009)

CSue said:


> Is the inside of the cap plastic? colored?


 
There is a plastic sleeve inside the cap.

  -Barry


----------



## John M (Jun 29, 2009)

I had a few emails through ebay with him and had a response in about an hour on them.  It was a shipping problem, not his fault, but the post office.  He seemed to be right on top of it.  I would use him again with no hesitation.  The inside is plastic and snaps in pretty nice.  I am using the skull one as my personal pen now so if it breaks ill post up.  They are pretty skinny, I had to make my own bushings because I forgot to order them but they are nice.  Another long hole to drill.


----------



## pianomanpj (Jun 29, 2009)

I've made a few of them and they are not bad. The refills are not the best, but what kit's are? The bushings (sold separately) appear to be aluminum, so be careful when using them. I don't recall getting any printed instructions, but assembly is very straight forward. If memory serves me correctly, I do belive that this kit is built on an 8mm tube. Since the ends of each fitting is beaded, the final size of the turned barrel is forgiving; just get it in the ballpark and it will look fine. The cap is a snap cap, and is postable.

My only real complaint was with the construction of one of the caps. The caps are preassembled with the clip. The cap has the design on two opposite sides, and I had one cap where the clip was not centered properly. Although I didn't spend much time on it, I could not get the clip to rotate. YMMV

Although I like the looks of the kit and I think it's kind of cute, the finished pen just doesn't have the feel of a high-quality kit. The parts are chrome plated and the finished pen is very light. I would only be able to sell them for what they are: novelty pens.

Hope that helps, Mannie!


----------



## scotirish (Jun 29, 2009)

*I have made several of the kits in question.  I am happy with them.  The advantage that I see is there is no magnet in the top.  So no need to warn people with a pacemaker not to put it in the pocket.  I did have an issue with the 30.06 pen kits.  They responded and issue gone.*


----------



## cnirenberg (Jun 29, 2009)

Manny,
Pretty cool site.  Has anyone tried the Waterslide Dichroic paper with casting?


----------



## Monty (Jun 29, 2009)

cnirenberg said:


> Manny,
> Pretty cool site.  Has anyone tried the Waterslide Dichroic paper with casting?


Was thinking about that along with trying some of the kits.


----------



## jleiwig (Jun 29, 2009)

That DiCroic paper looks like it would work great for fishing lures!


----------



## cnirenberg (Jun 29, 2009)

jleiwig said:


> That DiCroic paper looks like it would work great for fishing lures!



Justin,
Yes, yes, yes.  Cool looking stuff, I'm not sure on how it is made, but the colors and patterns could be very cool.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Jun 29, 2009)

I happened to notice that Augums Pen Works has these same (or very similar) kits listed in their "recently added" items.  

Normal disclaimers apply.


----------



## g.alemy0218 (Oct 20, 2013)

Well I just placed an order with this guy so lets see what happens, I will keep yall posted. I ordered some thing off ebay from him earlier in the week and have not heard anything..


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 20, 2013)

penmaker817 said:


> Well I just placed an order with this guy so lets see what happens, I will keep yall posted. I ordered some thing off ebay from him earlier in the week and have not heard anything..


He will deliver....he is reliable or always was when I dealt with him.


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 20, 2013)

hilltopper46 said:


> I happened to notice that Augums Pen Works has these same (or very similar) kits listed in their "recently added" items.
> 
> Normal disclaimers apply.


 I got just an advertising site when I clicked your link.....


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Oct 20, 2013)

He told me all of his kits are from Taiwan.. have used him on a few things always fast shipping...


----------



## knowltoh (Oct 20, 2013)

I have ordered in the past and was always pleased.  No recent orders.


----------



## thewishman (Oct 20, 2013)

Smitty37 said:


> hilltopper46 said:
> 
> 
> > I happened to notice that Augums Pen Works has these same (or very similar) kits listed in their "recently added" items.
> ...




It's a four-year-old thread...


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 20, 2013)

OLDMAN5050 said:


> He told me all of his kits are from Taiwan.. have used him on a few things always fast shipping...


 I think his slimlines are probably from China.....


----------



## g.alemy0218 (Oct 21, 2013)

I have contacted him via ebAY for my order on there and on his website for the order i placed there and also called and left 2 messages from the number on his website and no repsonse at all, I think I got screwed!!


----------



## The Penguin (Oct 22, 2013)

penmaker817 said:


> Well I just placed an order with this guy so lets see what happens, I will keep yall posted. I ordered some thing off ebay from him earlier in the week and have not heard anything..





penmaker817 said:


> I have contacted him via ebAY for my order on there and on his website for the order i placed there and also called and left 2 messages from the number on his website and no repsonse at all, I think I got screwed!!



I don't know the guy - but jeesh - cut him some slack before assuming you got screwed.


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 22, 2013)

Try contacting him here, he is lrubin28 - his business now seems to be Boston Craftworks.


----------



## g.alemy0218 (Oct 23, 2013)

thanks smitty37!!

The Penguin- really been 4 days now on the website and about a week now from an ebay transaction and combined about $200. To you that might not be a big deal but to me it is.


----------



## Monty (Oct 23, 2013)

Smitty37 said:


> Try contacting him here, he is lrubin28 - his business now seems to be Boston Craftworks.


It shows his last login here was 04-13-2009 which was 4 1/2 years ago.


----------



## g.alemy0218 (Oct 24, 2013)

i have no clue, i contacted some of his customers on ebay, and they had no issues, so who the heck knows, but i am currently out 200 bucks and zero communication from this guy.


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 24, 2013)

Maybe something happened personally and it will take him a few days to get back to you.  You can also contact Ebay and they will assist you.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Oct 24, 2013)

Smitty37 said:


> hilltopper46 said:
> 
> 
> > I happened to notice that Augums Pen Works has these same (or very similar) kits listed in their "recently added" items.
> ...



Note that I originally posted that in 2009.  Since I posted that, Augums Pen Works has sold out and shut down.


----------

